# Just finished this one today.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

New screen system, repainting, re caulked metal to vinyl, and windows as well as a good washing. Painted shutters, doors, columns, furniture and handrails.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good!
What is the red on the door (and swing?)


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Painted everything but the house! Looks good, liked how you added the text on the video!:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bender said:


> Looks good!
> What is the red on the door (and swing?)


I don't remember exactly. It was a BM color the home owner chose, the husband and I chose black for the entry door, but the Mrs won so it was painted the beige. 

I painted every square inch of the interior when they moved in 3 years ago. I love repeat customers, they let me know I am doing things right. They are great to work for as well. 

You guys should jump to 3:27 on the video.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good, I liked the video.


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

nice job


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks good nice work.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job, like the video :thumbsup:


----------

